# Smoke stack mod



## x-factor (May 23, 2008)

I have the cgsp w/ sfb and read all about doing the dryer vent mod on the smoke stack. My problem was that my local stores don't seem to have the dryer vent tubes in 3". They only have the 4". I went ahead and used a reducer and attached the 4" tube. Does anyone think this could cause any issue, such as releasing too much smoke? I have used it like this and it seems ok, but thought I would see what the pros thought of this.

thanks in advance


----------



## walking dude (May 23, 2008)

looking good dude.........should be NO problems there.....still a 3 inch exhaust at the top..........


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum X. How's the Victor Valley so far this year?  You shouldn't have any issues with the size of the tube other than taking up more of your cooking space. I found a 3" at Lowes here.


----------



## x-factor (May 23, 2008)

The victor valley is doing pretty good.  Had some good smokin' weather.  Just worried about this weekend.  Ready to fire some ribs and a fatty on but the weather men can't decide which day if not all days it is going to rain.  So much for sunny so-cal.  I checked two different lowes out here and can only find the flimsy vent tubes in the 3".  I may just check online and order one up to save that valuable grill space.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## watermelonslim (May 23, 2008)

I think the only issue you'll have is it takes up so much room. I have my 3" mounted so it goes along the top of the grill lid, and then comes down in the front. That way I can still sit things on the left side of the grill (just not on the front of the left side where the duct actually comes down to the grill level). Check it out:


I don't know if this will help you find what you need or not, but the duct that I used is a 3", and it's compressed. You won't find it with the dryer vents, but with the regular ducting. Home Depot and Lowe's usually have a section that is somewhere near the dryers and there are tons of different dryer vents there (some compressed, some flexible, some not flexible, all different sizes- 3", 4", 5", etc). That is not where you want to look. If you keep looking around, you'll find a section that has furnace and air conditioner ducting. There you will find a 3" ducting that is compressed to somewhere between 18" and 3' long. You can stretch it out (uncompress it, whatever) to around 8 feet long.

That is the stuff to use. Leave it compressed and it will be the perfect stiffness to stay in place. I had to use some scissors to cut a little off of mine though, but it was otherwise perfect.

I got this information off of one of these boards (probably this one) after I had used the wrong stuff on mine and had trouble making ribs. I was doing spares, and trying to do the 3-2-1 method. I was cooking 4 slabs, on some rib racks that I bought at Lowe's. Anyway, rather than wrap them all in foil, I just put them in foil pans and then covered the top in foil. And with that smokestack mod taking up the whole left side of the grill, I had a hard time fitting 2 pans on the cooking grate. 
I went out and bought the correct ducting, redid the mod with that compressed duct so it is up in the top of the lid, and I am now able to use the whole cooking grate minus the left front corner where the ducting actually meets the grate.


----------



## x-factor (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for that info.  Yours definitely has much better space utilization.  I did get my duct from the appliance section.  I got the reducer from the ac/heating duct section but did not really look for the flixible ducting there.  I will check it out now and see if I can find the 3" there.


----------



## jverdin (May 23, 2008)

The biggest issue I see if the space. But just keep an eye out for a 3" and get it when you can.


----------



## x-factor (May 27, 2008)

OK, I checked store after store for the 3" duct and could not find it.  If anyone else has the problem I just ordered me one from Amazon.  The link is below.  So soon I should get my grill space back that I so desperately needed this last weekend.

http://www.amazon.com/Lambro-301-Alu.../dp/B000BQUJMW


----------



## mr porky (May 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear you did not fare as well with your particular store, but you were able to find a good alternative so it worked out after all.

I too went to lowes and the lady in the appliance section advised that they do not make 3" flex anymore.  Everything's goin to 4".  I explained what I intended the use for and have seen proof here, and that 3" flex certainly seems available.  She said I could try finding something similar in the evestrough area.  If not then I was probably outta luck.  

While making my way to where she said to go I saw a sign for heating etc. and my spidey senses(at that point I remembered reading this thread to look elsewhere) said to heed the sign.  Sure enough I wander to the duct selection and there it was!


8' of semi-rigid alum flex duct and a worm gear clamp about 11 bucks.


----------



## gobbledot (May 30, 2008)

Good find Mr Proky...


----------



## mr porky (May 30, 2008)

Thanks!  Sure was a bugger to install but its on.


----------



## mofo (May 30, 2008)

So the aluminum is heat rated high enough to use in a smoker? I wouldn't think it would hold up very well. I know you don't want to use aluminum on your vent coming out of your water heater and a smoker gets much hotter that that. These look like dryer vent tubing to go on the back side of a clothes dryer...

Looking closer I see it is rated up to 430. I wonder for how long...


----------



## mr porky (May 30, 2008)

Others who've had theirs longer can better attest to longetivity.  Smoking at 250-300 max, is well under my example's recommended operating temp.  Don't see it melting anytime soon


----------

